# Call Of Duty 4: Modern Warfare - Error - iw3mp.exe has stopped working



## Gormless_Git (Oct 28, 2007)

I have just bought 'call of duty 4: modern warfare' and installed it on my PC, however, when I try to run the game, it crashes giving the error message "iw3mp.exe has stopped working".

This is the same with multiplayer. I have read around and found several other posts on the web with similar errors, however none appear to be like mine in the sense that it crashes before it loads any of the logos/trailers that come before the game menu.

My PC more than meets the systems requirements, and I have tried some of the suggested fixes such as plugging in my microphone and headphones and re-installing my sound drivers and re-naming the file extension of the iw3mp.exe file. I have also re-installed the game several times but to not avail, the same error appears.

I have tried contacting Activision support, who, although quick to reply, have as yet to find a fix for my problem.

Can anyone suggest a way I can fix this?

Much obliged


----------



## Gormless_Git (Oct 28, 2007)

(please note, where I mention I tried renaming a file called iw3mp.exe, it was actually called mssmp3.asi and details of the thread which suggested it can be found here; *http://www.shanecotee.com/blog/?p=5* )​


----------

